# 用武之地



## Sammy89

请问大家，我有以下语境：

她原本性子就不是个和软的，只不过是*一生顺遂*。父母宠爱，*夫君疼惜*，儿女孝顺，也就没有她的*用武之地*。

这里的（*用武之地） 到底是想说什么？英文怎么翻译？

谢谢*


----------



## Contraine

你可以试着使用百度搜索一些难以理解的词汇。如果你搜索“用武之地”，你会看到它的意思是“可以施展自己才能的地方或机会(ample scope for one's abilities; favorable position for the use of one's skills)”。


----------



## henter

Sammy89 said:


> 请问大家，我有以下语境：
> 
> 她原本性子就不是个和软的，只不过是*一生顺遂*。父母宠爱，*夫君疼惜*，儿女孝顺，也就没有她的*用武之地*。
> 
> 这里的（*用武之地） 到底是想说什么？英文怎么翻译？
> 
> 谢谢*


这里原文的意思是她could have been another heavy-hitter making waves. Yet  she's held back by the fact that "父母宠爱，*夫君疼惜*，儿女孝顺." Meaning her ambitions are hamstrung by temporal affairs, such as bringing up children  and taking care of her husband,  thereby forcing her to play the role of a family woman instead of another powerful female leader like Hillary Clinton or Merkel

用中文说就是她原本有能力一展身手，成为国家的栋梁，比如花木兰这种女强人。但是她的才能被家庭琐事耽误了，以至于变成家庭妇女而不是可以施展才华的领导者

没有*用武之地=没有机会施展才能。我就是个例子。我打小自以为有足球天赋。我无师自通就会踢香蕉球。结果咧, 小时候没有一个伯乐看到我的足球才华。如果当年我去踢足球，国足也许早就打入世界杯了。这里我就也可以说我也没有用武之地。吹牛完毕.*


----------



## Linbeing

她原本性子不和软，只不过因为“一生顺遂。父母宠爱，夫君疼惜，儿女孝顺”，所以没有用武之地
it equals to: 她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以没有用武之地
and it equals to: 她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以没有（原本不和软的性子的 omitted）用武之地
*用武之地 means 得到使用的地方
so here *没有（原本不和软的性子的 omitted）用武之地* means 她原本不和软的性子得不到使用和发挥*
so it equals to:  她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以原本不和软的性子的得不到使用
the whole sentence means 她原本性子就不是个和软的，只不过因为过得太顺遂，所以这样的性子没有表现出来


----------



## henter

Linbeing said:


> 她原本性子不和软，只不过因为“一生顺遂。父母宠爱，夫君疼惜，儿女孝顺”，所以没有用武之地
> it equals to: 她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以没有用武之地
> and it equals to: 她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以没有（原本不和软的性子的 omitted）用武之地
> *用武之地 means 得到使用的地方
> so here *没有（原本不和软的性子的 omitted）用武之地* means 她原本不和软的性子得不到使用和发挥*
> so it equals to:  她原本性子不和软，只不过因为some reasons，所以原本不和软的性子的得不到使用
> the whole sentence means 她原本性子就不是个和软的，只不过因为过得太顺遂，所以这样的性子没有表现出来


我又看了一遍。是这个意思。不过这里作者用武之地用错了。 用武之地指的是可以施展自己才能的机会

我一开始以为作者的意思是这个女子的才能被浪费了。最后变成家庭妇女。原来作者指的是性子？那就不该用用武之地。应该写她暴躁的脾气被生活的琐事磨掉了这种句子。这个用武之地多用来指施展才能的地方或机会.


----------



## Linbeing

henter said:


> 我又看了一遍。是这个意思。不过这里作者用武之地用错了。 用武之地指的是可以施展自己才能的机会


确实不是很严谨，但我觉得也不完全算错，结合语境来理解感觉是有点幽默的用法，不和软的性子也能算某种“才能”嘛，就像过得顺遂的王熙凤


----------



## henter

耍性子又不是一种才能


----------



## Linbeing

henter said:


> 耍性子又不是一种才能


所以打了引号咯，我理解是一种故意的幽默化用


----------



## henter

Linbeing said:


> 确实不是很严谨，但我觉得也不完全算错，结合语境来理解感觉是有点幽默的用法，不和软的性子也能算某种“才能”嘛，就像过得顺遂的王熙凤


这个估计来自网络小说，文字没有好好的编辑过。

说个题外话。我一直觉得我们学英文最好看名气大的英美媒体写的文章。原因就是这些媒体的文字编辑过程很正规，都有专业的编辑部门，尤其是纽约客杂志这种。 以前看过一本华尔街日报两位记者写的一本关于Enron丑闻的书. 里面也提到了当时华尔街日报的editing process. 作者说至少要经过三位编辑的手文章才可以出版。如果是头版，还要经过page one editor的编辑和润色。好多规模小的外国新闻网站的编辑过程简单多了。也许只经过一次编辑就放到网上; 有的也许是作者自己写自己编辑. 这个和我们的中文网络小说和文章编辑过程有点像. 我在咱们的中文新闻网站也见过写的很差还有错误的文章.


----------



## Linbeing

henter said:


> 说个题外话。我一直觉得我们学英文最好看名气大的英美媒体写的文章。原因就是这些媒体的文字编辑过程很正规，都有专业的编辑部门，尤其是纽约客杂志这种。 以前看过一本华尔街日报两位记者写的一本关于Enron丑闻的书. 里面也提到了当时华尔街日报的editing process. 作者说至少要经过三位编辑的手文章才可以出版。如果是头版，还要经过page one editor的编辑和润色。好多规模小的外国新闻网站的编辑过程简单多了。也许只经过一次编辑就放到网上; 有的也许是作者自己写自己编辑. 这个和我们的中文网络小说和文章编辑过程有点像. 我在咱们的中文新闻网站也见过写的很差还有错误的文章.


训练规范表达最好是这样，不过我觉得初学者其实不用顾及太多，个人感觉看那些会因为过于规范而难以很快习得，和人多交流，多看多说就是很好的学习方法，当然经典永远是好的


----------



## ovaltine888

henter said:


> 应该写她暴躁的脾气被生活的琐事磨掉了这种句子。这个用武之地多用来指施展才能的地方或机会.


我觉得也不是脾气被琐事磨掉的意思。
只是因为生活太过平顺，She could not put her rebellious streak in good use.

但是真的“作”的人，是无论如何也要把平静的生活掀起波澜的吧--俗称“没事找事”


----------



## henter

ovaltine888 said:


> 我觉得也不是脾气被琐事磨掉的意思。
> 只是因为生活太过平顺，She could not put her rebellious streak in good use.
> 
> 但是真的“作”的人，是无论如何也要把平静的生活掀起波澜的吧--俗称“没事找事”


  Guess so. One could use the word cage-rattler to describe this kind of person.


----------

